# Questions about updating my Dell



## Ryuki (Aug 15, 2006)

Ok ^^ I'm an much normal computer user, I was going to get some new computer parts, but I am undecided. I will get 2GB of RAM, 1 each HD had 500GB storage, but I'm highly unsure if it will work in my old Dell Optiplex GX100. My dad's friend updated it previously and I need to put Photoshop CS (or CS2) and many other programs in a harddrive, I'll use another HD as backups. Well I will get CDs anyways and burn all of my files in a CD. I feel I need lots of thumbdrives. Is that good enough?

1) If I put 2GB of RAM, will it use 2GB?

2) If I was going to get Linux, can I put Windows in it? I know my friend told me I can, but how?

3) Well, I know external harddrive is good for backups, should I use them also?

4) Which brand of RAM and HDs? I like the best one, as long they work and they're cheaper.

5) Oh! What is the best brand for the modem, also?


----------



## Kougar (Aug 16, 2006)

To be honest, for the money you are looking at putting into that GX100, you are much better off buying a new computer from Dell, than adding a little extra memory and a second hard drive to it yourself.

You can run Linux on a windows machine but it is a complicated install to set up a dual boot option, which asks you which OS you want to use when you turn on the computer.

For your needs any brand of RAM would suffice, but if you buy a HDD then make sure it has a 3 or 5 year warranty. Any brand that offers one of these warranties is good to buy from.

And what kind of modem, exactly? Cable? DSL? 56k?


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 16, 2006)

Try to get a CD/DVD burner. Trust me.


----------



## Ryuki (Aug 16, 2006)

I know that, people. Well I guess I'll sell my computer, so I can build a custom one >.>. So thanks for tips :3. ^_^. I'll built a custom one. Is it is good enough? I'd like to built a fast one . so it can load Photoshop faster than I expected on my old computer lol.

Oh! It's 56k. Don't yell at me to get fast internet. My mom can't afford one of fast internet .


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Aug 16, 2006)

*RE:  Questions about updating my Dell*



			
				Ryuki said:
			
		

> I know that, people. Well I guess I'll sell my computer, so I can build a custom one >.>. So thanks for tips :3. ^_^. I'll built a custom one. Is it is good enough? I'd like to built a fast one . so it can load Photoshop faster than I expected on my old computer lol.
> 
> Oh! It's 56k. Don't yell at me to get fast internet. My mom can't afford one of fast internet .



Go with Seagate when it comes to HDDs.  They have a really good warranty on them.

A custom-built computer will be good enough only if you make it good enough. :3


----------



## The Sonic God (Aug 17, 2006)

Ryuki said:
			
		

> 1) If I put 2GB of RAM, will it use 2GB?



I should think so.



> 2) If I was going to get Linux, can I put Windows in it? I know my friend told me I can, but how?



Windows and Linux should be installed on separate partitions. Though some versions of Linux support FAT and NTFS, they usually use their own file systems. Linux installation is a long and difficult process, as mentioned. You kind of need to be an übergeek.



> 3) Well, I know external harddrive is good for backups, should I use them also?



Backup, backup, backup. And yes, external hard drives as a great way to do this.



> 4) Which brand of RAM and HDs? I like the best one, as long they work and they're cheaper.



Some say Seagate, I use Western Digital and Maxtor. I really don't see a difference. Just don't purchase "refurbished" hard drives. 60, 80, and 120GB drives suffice. 250GB and higher is a bit big, as the potential for loss is far higher. And as for RAM, check out Crucial.com. Make sure that you have at least 1GB of RAM in your system. 2GB would be great.



> 5) Oh! What is the best brand for the modem, also?



All modems are the same. They suck.

If you're speaking of Cable Modems, go with Motorola or RCA. DSL, Efficient Networks (it's at least what I use.) I'm not sure if there is a huge issue. Your ISP will be able to tell youo what brands of modems that they support and work well with their services.


----------



## Ryuki (Aug 17, 2006)

hmmm.... Ok. I'll make a list:

1) 2GB of RAM
2) a new Windows XP CD, need it to reinstall Windows
3) lots of thumbdrives for backups
4) CDs for backup in case something's happened to thumbdrives and external HDs
5) a external HD


^^ Thank you! :3.

Oh! I have a CD burner (external one), I'll use it. Thanks!


----------



## The Sonic God (Aug 19, 2006)

Thumb drives are good not really so much for backups, but for quick file transfers between computers (even across platforms). I love them and I want to get another one myself... my 512MB PNY died on me. X_X (It was 2 years old.)

CD backups are also good, except a bit slow. Make sure to get decent CD-Rs and not a stack of cheapies. Cheapies tend to degrade over time and lose data (at least from what I was told.)

An external hard drive will be your best bet, or, if you can afford it, purchase a network hard drive, which can be shared amongst multiple computers.

2GB of RAM will give Windows XP all of the breathing room it needs. Good choice.


----------

